# Are Devon vans good ?



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello,

Don't want to make a nuisance of myself here but I posted the following message in the Motorhome ChitChat section a day or two ago, perhaps I should have posted here ?

We're thinking of changing our 1991Trident camper and last year at York we saw Devon's range of vans which seemed well put together and fairly priced. We also looked closely at Murvi and Bilbos but can't really see what justifies the additional cost of these latter two vans. 

Does anyone own a Sundowner or Limousin camper ? If so would you share your views on either of these vans, the good and the bad ! 

Cheers, 

Greg.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi. We bought a Sundowner this year and it is our dream van and hasn't let us down. The VW is fantastic and the conversion is good quality, no we can't see what you get from more expensive vans either. We went for a three way fridge, rather than a compression one and no carpets, as we're too mucky, otherwise it was standard. The beds are easy enough to put up, the big cupboard over the fridge holds so much stuff. The hob and oven are good and we've cooked all sorts on it and we like having a loo without having a wash room taking up all that space. We spent 4 weeks in Germany and Poland this summer and didn't move the van for 6 days on one campsite and the battery held out and we even had enough water. The van comes with a water heater and if we were ordering again we'd probably do without that - its just as easy to boil the kettle and it takes up a cupboard space.

Happy to take any specific questions and don't know what else to say. The downside: They quoted 6 months lead in, we ordered last November and expected the van in May, they were running behind and we didn't pick up until June, which was frustrating. We are awaiting them to do a small repair, this has been ongoing for 4 months, so the customer service isn't magnificent, you do have to take into account that they are a small converter who are clearly very busy and have lots of demands on their time. Hope this long essay is helpful and get in touch if you need more info. Carol


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I have bought a Devon Monaco on the 2.4litre Renault master with auto gearbox.

The build looks OK and the layout is just what I needed. My choice was coloured by me desire for an auto gearbox. It appears that the Boxer type vans can only have auto gearbox with he 3 litre engines.

So far I have found the ride to be far superior to the 2001 Boxer. It is much smoother both loaded and unloaded. Also the concertina type side blinds on my new van rattle far less than the old roller type on the Orian Pavo.

It far too early to have any real idea of fuel consumption. However I was shaken rigid when I managed to put in over 100 litres of fuel.

Edit: Just returned from the NEC and a trip to Blackpool and running with the cruise control set to 70 mph wherever possible it returned 30.1 mpg (according to the computer so I suppose its not too accurate).

Great van much better ride that the old Peugeot Boxer van which crashed its way over even the smallest blemishes.


----------

